# Spraying varnish



## Mosti (May 17, 2011)

This is what I have tried until now (and failed at!)

1. 2 coats of semi matt varnish (with sanding in between) thinned as instructed and sprayed with an electric airless spraygun allways following instructions. Result-varnish trickling on vertical sprayed sides.(tragedy I call it!)

2. Sanding again thyen spraying with an air compressor set at 5bar, no trickle but this coat came out to be very thin. Sprayg8un was set at allmost maximum output available.

Any suggestions before I resort to the good old brush?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You didn't mention the size of the article that you're spraying. After years of hit and miss like you, about ten years ago I started to use only thinners based lacquers with spray gun and rattle cans for small items. This type of finish is available in the three levels of shine and except in very cold or wet weather are dry enough to re-coat within ten to fifteen minutes and the final coat I leave for a few days to really harden, but can be handled safely after about an hour.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

You might have to use a smaller jet, running is caused by applying too much finish at one time.


----------



## Mosti (May 17, 2011)

harrysin said:


> You didn't mention the size of the article that you're spraying. After years of hit and miss like you, about ten years ago I started to use only thinners based lacquers with spray gun and rattle cans for small items. This type of finish is available in the three levels of shine and except in very cold or wet weather are dry enough to re-coat within ten to fifteen minutes and the final coat I leave for a few days to really harden, but can be handled safely after about an hour.


Articles are two beds of american walnut. The varnish I used was thinned with white spirit at 10% as instructed. Will a thinner based varnish create the same finish since I started with the one mentioned and plan to do other bedroom furnituire for the same room and would like to get the same finish you know.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm from the US, where we deal in psi rather than bar, so please bear with me. 

Spraying at 5 bar? That's >72 psi. Is that a high pressure spray gun? 

High Volume - Low Pressure (HVLP) compressor driven guns, like most have, are designed to run at 30 PSI, maximum. If it is a HVLP gun, try 2 bar. Running up at 5 bar would result in lots of overspray and a very thin coat. Also, check the handle on gun to see if the maximum pressure is listed. I see that you are in Malta but if the manufacturer also sells the gun in the USA it must have the maximum pressure engraved on the handle.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mosti said:


> Articles are two beds of american walnut. The varnish I used was thinned with white spirit at 10% as instructed. Will a thinner based varnish create the same finish since I started with the one mentioned and plan to do other bedroom furnituire for the same room and would like to get the same finish you know.


Because thinners is far more volatile than turps. or white spirits, it evaporates very quickly so several thin coats can be applied at ten to fifteen minute intervals. Such lacquers are available in high gloss, semi-gloss and satin.


----------



## Mosti (May 17, 2011)

Thanks guys, will try youir suggestions and let you know.

Regards


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

I spray with a HVLP gun with M.L.CAMPBELL lacquer with 30 lb's of air preasure and a 2mm nozel. I only use m.l.campbell lacquer thinner also. I don't use box store stuff. If you have a shermin william's store?? thay will have very good lacquer which would be easer to spray. I don't like poly. Just me. Lacquer is fast and a cabnet grade. You can get a sanding sealer and use that first. sand than 2 top coat's You can be done in 1 day and let it cure a couple day's . You can handle it before ,but let it cure is best. It can be totched up easy if need be.


----------

